# Connection in wrong state



## Alfon (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi to all ,

I have a problem when i try to install packages or download a ports , i select ftp or ftp passive and I get this error : 
	
	



```
CouldnÂ´t open ftp connection to ftp.freebsd.org: connection in wrong state.
```

Do you know why??

I have open port 21 to outside 

There is other way to download thought sysinstall in HTTP? Or other program?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2010)

Alfon said:
			
		

> I have open port 21 to outside


You will need to open up a lot more. FTP uses a random port for it's data connection. 



> There is other way to download thought sysinstall in HTTP?


You can select a HTTP mirror when using sysinstall.


----------

